# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Going to China in 3 weeks... Need VPN help.

## ChristianAnarchist

Heading to China for my yearly family visit (wife's side, of course).  Every time I go there it becomes more and more difficult to get past the damn censors and I want to be prepared.  This time I'm trying to set up our new office router for VPN direct to our office but I'm having some issues with getting the damn thing to work.  I just upgraded our office from a dlink router to the Dell Sonicwall SOHO and I swear that damn thing is so foulking complicated I can't get it to do anything I want it to.

I had my nephew who is a computer tech guy come over and after several hours he did get the VPN to work from my laptop (over phone hotspot) to the office and I was showing office IP but a week later I tried it from home and the damn thing keeps saying wrong user and password.  I went into the config and the user and password have not changed from when we set it up so I'm baffled.  He will have some time Friday to help me with this but maybe someone out there is familiar with this router and has some ideas.

I'm also planning to re-up my commercial VPN account but last year that was spotty at best.  I'm not sure what the hell those Chinese goons are doing to block VPN's but they are getting extremely good at it.  Seemed last year that the commercial VPN worked for a short while and then got throttled back to the point of being useless.  Certainly trying to watch youtube was out of the question (and I like my youtube).

----------


## milgram

I thought Tor was developed for this reason. Does it work in China?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I thought Tor was developed for this reason. Does it work in China?


Other than once downloading the tor browser and launching it a couple of times I really don't know much about it...

----------


## Danke

I don't use a VPN in China, but some guys have recommended https://12vpn.net/what-is-12/

And http://download.cnet.com/Free-VPN-On...-75893697.html

----------


## TheTexan

> I don't a VPN in China, but some guys have recommended https://12vpn.net/what-is-12/
> 
> And http://download.cnet.com/Free-VPN-On...-75893697.html


Sounds like a good way to $#@! up his wife's Sesame Credit score

----------


## Danke

> Sounds like a good way to $#@! up his wife's Sesame Credit score


If they lock her up he can always get a new one right?

----------


## TheTexan

> If they lock her up he can always get a new one right?


They are fairly inexpensive these days,  the older models especially.  But it's usually better to buy new.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Are you sure this problem is caused by the Chinese and not just a bad tech thing?  I haven't had any problems with my VPN since I got here almost a year ago.  People keep complaining about the censors, but they're always people who know virtually nothing about tech, so I'm wondering if there's something else going on.  Do you know something about the censors that I don't?

----------

